# Flashpoint Budget Studio | Feedback/Thoughts?



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm looking into making my first studio strobe purchase and while browsing around the Flashpoint line on Adorama (it's been recommended as a good place to start...) I stumbled upon the Flashpoint Budget Studio line of strobes. In a quick comparison between the $100 Flashpoint 320 (150 w/s?) and the strobe linked below the main differences are that the Budget Studio version is 300 w/s but you give up 1 stop of range.

Flashpoint Budget Studio Monolight Flash, 300 Watt Seconds BF-300W

Any thoughts, recommendations, or feedback on these? 

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the 120ws.  More power than I actually needed at the time.  I took pictures of a collection with my speedlight on the other side.  Turned both of them way down.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> I have the 120ws.  More power than I actually needed at the time.  I took pictures of a collection with my speedlight on the other side.  Turned both of them way down.



Hmmm...Any reasons you would recommend someone go with something else? I'm just getting started into a multiple light setup and would like to learn before really investing a lot. Sounds like this might be a perfect starter strobe!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

For the money you could get two of the 120's.  

I realize that the 300 is over twice the power, but my point was that the 120 has plenty of power.  If you need 300ws, then get that one.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> For the money you could get two of the 120's.
> 
> I realize that the 300 is over twice the power, but my point was that the 120 has plenty of power.  If you need 300ws, then get that one.



That was exactly what I was thinking. The only issue that I can foresee (maybe?) is if I'm outdoors and need the flash to compete with the sun a little bit (eventually I would like to do some "on location" shoots). But, that might be asking too much of an entry level, budget friendly strobe. I would guess I'd need to be somewhere in the 500-600 ws range for that, right?


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know what you would need.  

I recommend that you talk with the folks at Adorama and ask them.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> I don't know what you would need.
> 
> I recommend that you talk with the folks at Adorama and ask them.


Will do. Thanks for your help! You've answered my question and I'll probably be snagging one or two of these to get started. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had my flashpoints for about a year now. I have the 320m and the 620m, so 150ws and 300ws I believe. I've never taken them outside so I can't help there, but I have found even the 320 to be enough power for me for individuals and I've mostly been using a reflector for fill. I used the 620 as a main for the large group of 8  I did, on full power, about 7-9 feet away. My settings were Iso 200, 1/200 and f 7.1. So I'd you have some Iso leeway in your camera then you'd probably be able to make the 320 work. Depends on what you'll be shoowing I suppose. The 620 has a fan which is nice, but it still gets pretty hot!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 30, 2014)

160w/sec is enough indoors.  if you need more power, you can go from 100 to 200 iso and effectively double the rating.

outdoors in sun you won't really be able to overpower the sun.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I've had my flashpoints for about a year now. I have the 320m and the 620m, so 150ws and 300ws I believe. I've never taken them outside so I can't help there, but I have found even the 320 to be enough power for me for individuals and I've mostly been using a reflector for fill. I used the 620 as a main for the large group of 8  I did, on full power, about 7-9 feet away. My settings were Iso 200, 1/200 and f 7.1. So I'd you have some Iso leeway in your camera then you'd probably be able to make the 320 work. Depends on what you'll be shoowing I suppose. The 620 has a fan which is nice, but it still gets pretty hot!



Good to know! Thanks!



Braineack said:


> 160w/sec is enough indoors.  if you need more power, you can go from 100 to 200 osi and effectively double the rating.
> 
> outdoors in sun you won't really be able to overpower the sun.



I'm assuming "osi" = ISO? 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 30, 2014)

yeah. a 160 watt/sec strobe at 200iso is essentially a 320 watt/sec strobe at 100iso.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, that's easy enough to remember. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my flashpoints for about a year now. I have the 320m and the 620m, so 150ws and 300ws I believe. I've never taken them outside so I can't help there, but I have found even the 320 to be enough power for me for individuals and I've mostly been using a reflector for fill. I used the 620 as a main for the large group of 8  I did, on full power, about 7-9 feet away. My settings were Iso 200, 1/200 and f 7.1. So I'd you have some Iso leeway in your camera then you'd probably be able to make the 320 work. Depends on what you'll be shoowing I suppose. The 620 has a fan which is nice, but it still gets pretty hot!
> ...


Yes sir! *Iso would be what I meant. I'm mobile for the rest of the month and can never type on this darn thing!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks again for the responses! I just picked up the Budget Studio 120 ws version and a new light stand for it. Can't wait to get it here and start experimenting!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Excellent! Thanks again for the responses! I just picked up the Budget Studio 120 ws version and a new light stand for it. Can't wait to get it here and start experimenting!


Did you order any modifiers for it?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! Thanks again for the responses! I just picked up the Budget Studio 120 ws version and a new light stand for it. Can't wait to get it here and start experimenting!
> ...



No. I have two diffused umbrellas and a DIY (styrofoam cooler) softbox and a 5 in 1 reflector that I plan on using for now. I had some pretty decent results with my flash and the diffused umbrella so I'm going to work to maximize my quality with those before investing much more. The only thing I'm REALLY wanting to pick up is a "big ol" softbox or octabox...but I'm not ready to spend $200-300 on one yet.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...



Awesome! Sounds like you're pretty set then!!

If you want a large soft box, and don't want to spend the money you could try a white shower curtain secured to a boom stand. I've really liked the results I am able to get with this! 

Boom stand $25-50
Double shower curtain $20

And you've got a 72x72 inch light source for under $75! You can't really feather the light or angle it like you would with a soft box, but you could always upgrade later. (Bonus if you have everything laying around already like I do. ;-) ) I can link you to some examples of when I've used it if you are interested!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



I've seen you mention that before. I guess I assumed you had a permanent "shower curtain station" setup somewhere...I have a C-stand with a boom arm that I could attach a shower curtain to. Some examples and a shot of what type of shower curtain you are using would be awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...



I don't have a picture of the setup, and I have guests sleeping in my photo studio, so it's all packed away and I'm not sure when I will have.  All setup again.

What I have been doing is extending the boom arm as long as it goes in a T position (so more like 65 inches wide for mine I suppose) and using background clips to clip on two old shower curtains I had laying around. Then just extend it as tall as I can, and place my strobe on another light stand directly behind it, high up and angled down. I actually find this much quicker and easier to setup than my giant soft box.

One shower curtain is just white vinyl, the other is more beige and fabric like. I always put the yellowish one behind the white one. I haven't had an issue with white balance that I am aware of, but I always edit that in post.











For the group shot, I used the shower curtain as my main light, and my large Softbox as fill.






For this portrait, I used the Curtain as a main light, but bounced the light off the wall and then through the curtain, with a white reflector as my fill source. This go around, I actually had it pinned to the ceiling, since I hadn't thought of the boom stand yet.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Very cool. I might be making a run to the store for some shower curtains before long!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 30, 2014)

and.......... Jazzie causes a rush on white shower curtains at 'Bed, Bath and Beyond'!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> and.......... Jazzie causes a rush on white shower curtains at 'Bed, Bath and Beyond'!


Bed, Bath, and Beyond?!?! I was planning on stopping by the dollar store and seeing what they had first!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

We always do Amazon! Then I don't have to drive anywhere. ;-)

The dollar store is a great idea though! Too bad our nearest one is an hour away. You'll have to tell me if they have them! I wouldn't mind replacing my white one since its cracking!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> We always do Amazon! Then I don't have to drive anywhere. ;-)
> 
> The dollar store is a great idea though! Too bad our nearest one is an hour away. You'll have to tell me if they have them! I wouldn't mind replacing my white one since its cracking!


You might consider ordering from IKEA.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2014)

Designer said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > We always do Amazon! Then I don't have to drive anywhere. ;-)
> ...


Never! Never ever. I walked into that store once and felt trapped. That maze is a serious nightmare and a worse time warp than Wal-Mart! Just can't do it!


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Never! Never ever. I walked into that store once and felt trapped. That maze is a serious nightmare and a worse time warp than Wal-Mart! Just can't do it!


Well, yes, there is that, but I think they may have a wider selection.


----------

